# 07 trial/dirt park in weilerswist!!!



## [email protected]!aL! (11. August 2006)

07 trial/dirt park in weilerswist!!! voll krass endlich mal was cooles zum biken in meiner nähe ach und ich suche gleich noch paar trialer o. dirter die am project beteiligt sein möchten.


----------



## klez (17. August 2006)

woher weisst du das??? komme aus weilerswist und das wäre ja mal wirklich der knaller!!!!! haste irgendwelche links oder sonstige infos???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. August 2006)

wosn der ort??


----------



## klez (17. August 2006)

zwischen brühl und euskirchen ... 53er postleitzahlenbereich

(tip: google-maps)


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (17. August 2006)

nen freund un ich ham uns ma bei der gemeinde beschwert das wir hier nix ordentliches zum fahren haben und dann kriegen wir das grundstück an der gesamtschule wahrscheinlich!!!


----------



## klez (17. August 2006)

crazy!!! das ist ja geil!


----------



## Weltmeister (20. September 2006)

darf ich drauf aufmerksam machen:das ich und meske (kennste bestimmt) bei der gemeinde weilerswist angefragt haben,un du warscheinlich ka von nix hast,weil wir sogar wissen WO er hinkommt,wir bekommen unterstützung vom bauamt in weilerswist.also wer in weilerswist wohnt kennt meske garantiert,un ich bin der der mit dem scott rumheizt(verabschiedet sich langsam...schöna rahmen..)also möchte ich mal gerne wissen wo du das her hast oÔ


----------



## trialteil (20. September 2006)

meske hier wenn du trialst warum kenne ich dich nicht mit der dirt trial strecke dauert noch wir müssen alle zusammen dampf machen und auch baumaschinen klar machen von der gemeinde (typ aus metternich melde dich)    ach ja VERKAUFE ein wie neues MONTY urban 26" WER WILL.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. September 2006)

Hallo

wenn jetzt noch ein Satzzeichen im obigen post wäre, das wäre vom feinsten :chen

MFG


----------



## Weltmeister (21. September 2006)

na toll meske =) ahja wenn dein internet noma klappt : mein rahmen ist durch


----------



## trialteil (21. September 2006)

bring dein frame vorbei Mr Beer regelt das schon hat er gesagt,villeicht gibt es gegen auf preis den z1 rahmen der ist an der stelle unten verstärkt ruf am besten morgen mal an???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlo P2 (6. Januar 2007)

hi leute! 

ich hoffe ihr aus weilerswist seid noch hier im forum aktiv! Ich wohne in Erftstadt und hier sind kaum noch biker.. Ich fahre bmx ... n grünes (ok jetzt n schwarzes).. habe euch schonmal gesehn mit meske und sind auch n bisschen gumgegurkt^^ vll könnt ihr euch ja noch erinnern.. naja auf jeden fall würd ich gern mal mit euch was fahren gehn!
 könnt euch ja mal melden meine icq numma: 314-218-228

haut ihr! mfg. Marlo


----------



## Weltmeister (6. Januar 2007)

jo kla sind wir noch aktiv marlo!
 ja ich war ja mit nem kumpel (der mit dem schwarzen cc  ) mit euch mal am biken,waren noch so welche,einer mit nem orangenem bmx und noch einer mit nem 26er.


----------



## J0EL (29. November 2009)

Hallo !
sind sie immernoch aktiv ?
Ist der dirtpark denn jetzt in weilerswist ?


----------



## Weltmeister (30. November 2009)

ne also park hat es nicht ergeben, sind jetz auf euskirchen ausgewichen. aber ich bin halt mit meinem bruder viel in weilerswist street- technich unterwegs, was anderes gibt es wohl auch in nächster zeit nicht. 
in euskirchen wurd der skatepark erneuert, auch ziemlich street lastig, dann gibs noch ne dirtstrecke, aber halt nicht gerade schön und gepflegt ist auch nur die table line und die steilkurven. der rest is ziemlich ungeshaped. kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden falls du noch mehr tipps brauchst wo man hier fahren kann


----------



## J0EL (2. Dezember 2009)

ja wo kann man denn noch hier in der nähe fahren genauen ort und ne straße in der nähe oder etwas was man gut sehen kann zb. kirche ! 
Danke


----------



## Weltmeister (2. Dezember 2009)

also lechenich skatepark, öffentlich, aber nur bei gutem wetter zu empfehlen. lechenich erper straße. in der nähe? felder...  etwas weiter ein lidl.

dann euskirchen skatepark, keine pegs erlaubt (wenn skater da sind  ) in der nähe vom thomaß eßer berufskolleg, gegenüber vom toom baumarkt

in weilerswist am bahnhof, mein persönlicher lieblingsplatz. was es da gibt? nix  bürgersteige, und das war es eigentlich. 

weilerswist an der kirche, treppen sets, curbs, rails. an der kirche halt 

groß vernich grundschule, 3er set treppen, mini bank, und halt viel trial gedöne. so ne baumstumpfansammlung etc. pp. nen großes treppenset (glaub 15er)

lechenich wockingham platz, 7er set, banks, in der nähe vom polizei revier.

sonst halt nicht sonderlich viel, backyard dirts die aberi m mom halt wegen wetter nicht fahrbar sind. ahja in euskirchen nähe skatepark gibts noch ne offizielle dirt line, aber naja... offiziell halt, mit allen tüv auflagne un bla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (4. Dezember 2009)

und wiedermal hat eine Stadt es geschafft zwei naive Menschen übers Ohr zu hauen. Alsob eine Stadt für "2" Personen etwas baut.. very funny ha ha


----------



## Weltmeister (4. Dezember 2009)

wenn du keine ahnung hast sei ruhig. 
es gibt hier genug die skateboard oder bmx fahren, im umkreis (5 min fahrradfahrt) ist erftstadt, wo wohl genug bmxer und skater wohnen, da diese im besitz 2 legale dirtstrecken, 1 skatepark und 1 naja... ne quarter und ne funbox halt.

in der anderen richtung liegt euskirchen wo es eine ziemlich breite szene gibt, wie es halt für größere stätte normal ist.

also bevor du meinst hier klug*******n zu müssen informier dich über die tatsachen.


----------



## misanthropia (5. Dezember 2009)

der trialpark, der euch versprochen wurde, steht doch nicht? Falls doch, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich. Aber so wie ich das verstehe ist das nicht der Fall...


----------



## Weltmeister (5. Dezember 2009)

es war auf deine 2 personen bezogen. 

wenn man halt nichts mit nachdruck zur gemeinde bringt wird halt nichts drauß.

es sollte ein "sachverständiger" kommen der aber anscheinend besseres zu tun hatte


----------

